# What is this?  Experts needed on early moto ...



## SKPC (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2020)

Possibly a fuel pump


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jan 14, 2020)

How about a oil pump thingy,,,, not sure if it increases the pressure in the motor  to dispurse mor. Looks like this on the gas tank


----------



## SKPC (Jan 15, 2020)

OK!  Seems to fit the bill...... The Cabe is somthing else, I will say that...so much knowledge and helpful people here...


----------

